# Curved Yard Tracks



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

If you have a pass-thru yard that has curved tracks are they super-elevated?


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

As a general rule, no. 
In some cases the mainline line might have some.


Rodney


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No. Mine are not.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2018)

I would think there would be speed restrictions passing through a yard and tracks wouldn't be super elevated, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## SantaFeJim (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for the quick responses. They are all valid and I got the confirmation I was expecting. Just need to hear it from other sources. I will not S/E the curves in my yard.


----------



## 65446 (Sep 22, 2018)

If not too late, I'd say no banked curves are needed in slow moving yard ops..Banked or super-elevated curves are for higher speeds on the main...Also, no need for cork/other road bed shape under yard tracks..(which looks great when main is on its raised roadbed through scene..


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

SantaFeJim said:


> If you have a pass-thru yard that has curved tracks are they super-elevated?



No. Super-elevation is strictly for controlling the movement of the center of gravity outward as cars round curves at speeds in excess of 30 mph or so. It is most important when loads are high, not when loads are heavy and kept near the frame or surface of a flatcar. Passenger cars and covered hoppers might benefit most from super-elevation, but not where track speeds are low, as they would be in a yard.


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

Yard tracks don't have superelevation. Not needed.

But... you can have curved yard tracks, I see no problem with that, as shown in your pdf plan...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

telltale said:


> If not too late, I'd say no banked curves are needed in slow moving yard ops..Banked or super-elevated curves are for higher speeds on the main...Also, no need for cork/other road bed shape under yard tracks..(which looks great when main is on its raised roadbed through scene..


Generally, our small models don't travel, fast enough to really require banked (superelevated) curves.

On the prototype, there will be a very restrictive speed limit (10-15 mph) within yard limits, even if the tracks are continuous with the mainline. There is no need for super elevation between yard limits.

That said, it's your layout. Do what you want with it!


----------

